# JINAN | Hong Plaza | 317m | 1040ft | 62 fl | U/C | 192m x 2 | 631ft x 2 | 39 fl x 2 | 117m | 382ft | 21 fl | Com



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

http://news.jn.soufun.com/2012-03-22/7318760.htm
http://house.dzwww.com/news/picimport2/201106/t20110602_6067223.htm
http://www.sz-senox.com/news_detail/newsId=0b1deafb-b31e-48e7-9cc2-647c41791208.html


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By K-M-A


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By ¤低調騰ゞ╃


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Height raised to 310m. 278m was the roof height it seems.
http://jn.focus.cn/news/2012-05-04/1964483.html
http://house.e23.cn/content/2012-05-04/2012050400037.html
http://www.xingxingdaohang.com/h-im...vx1.2F01.2C.2F4.2C.2F3zvx0853372zx2zgslk.html


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

^^ And how many floors?


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 蓝色的思念


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

nice, but it looks like it's being built in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

^^ 

I was going to say the same thing.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

havnt seen this thread before, very nice project (=


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

same here


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 蓝色的思念


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By ywz_007


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 蓝色的思念


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 蓝色的思念


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By ¤低調騰ゞ╃


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Nice designed tower + nice designed midrise towers and last but not least, nice designed landscaping.


----------



## blacktrojan3921 (Sep 6, 2010)

I got to ask, how in gods name does China have all of this undeveloped land in it's major cities? :sly: It's amazing that they don't even have to tear down existing infrastructures for like 75% of it's supertall construction projects.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

blacktrojan3921 said:


> I got to ask, how in gods name does China have all of this undeveloped land in it's major cities? :sly: It's amazing that they don't even have to tear down existing infrastructures for like 75% of it's supertall construction projects.


most cities fill these areas out in areas a bit outside the former center. you can see it best in cities like Tianjin and Shenzhen, where some areas are far far away from the city center. Instead of making one core area bigger and bigger, most chinese cities seem to build more decentralized CBDs to stretch the traffic instead of centering it into one area.


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Indeed, that way some megacities will swallow some smaller villages.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

tim1807 said:


> Indeed, that way some megacities will swallow some smaller villages.


or megacities swallow even other big cities :nuts:


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Yeah, what would be big anywhere is small in China.


----------



## blacktrojan3921 (Sep 6, 2010)

KillerZavatar said:


> most cities fill these areas out in areas a bit outside the former center. you can see it best in cities like Tianjin and Shenzhen, where some areas are far far away from the city center. Instead of making one core area bigger and bigger, most chinese cities seem to build more decentralized CBDs to stretch the traffic instead of centering it into one area.


So basically it's kind of the opposite of what megacities in the U.S. does when it comes to building supertalls?


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

blacktrojan3921 said:


> So basically it's kind of the opposite of what megacities in the U.S. does when it comes to building supertalls?


i do not know much about US cities, sorry, but for the major ones like Chicago, New York and Los Angeles what you say seems to fit with their supertalls.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By K-M-A


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 蓝色的思念


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

March 14 by qcboy


----------



## Dylan Leblanc (Jul 29, 2002)

Map location - http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/maps/?cityID=754&lat=36.6595310000&lng=117.1031950000&z=16&t=k


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2013-04-27 by 蓝色的思念


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Is that corner where it has progressed the most for the main tower?


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

No, it's not the main-Tower

2013-05-02 by KMA


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2013-06-07 by 蓝色的思念


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

July 26 by 四季列车1989


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

August 17 by jnmavericklee


----------



## Puppetgeneral (Jul 9, 2013)

It looks like the prep is done and they are to rise and it now has a crane there so could it be moved to the u/c section


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

Oct 04 by 幸福的小孩


----------



## Amastroi2017 (Jun 17, 2012)

What is going on with this project? Construction was moving along steadily and we were getting normal updates and now no update since October.


----------



## Amastroi2017 (Jun 17, 2012)

Any update? Not an inappropriate message. All I want is a status update or photo update, not too much to ask for.


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

June 17 by AVA









June 29 by 幸福的小孩


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

July 18 by tiancaiyuc


----------



## DarkShadows1966 (Jun 25, 2010)

On hold???


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*By GEROSHCHINA (Symbio Liu) via Mark_馬克 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*September 10 by GEROSHCHINA via Yuri on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*By GEROSHCHINA via Mark_馬克 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*By GEROSHCHINA via Mark_馬克 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-09-21 by Mark_馬克


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*September 21 by GEROSHCHINA on Gaoloumi:*









*By GEROSHCHINA via Mark_馬克 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*October 1 by GEROSHCHINA via Mark_馬克 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*October 3 by GEROSHCHINA*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*October 5 by GEROSHCHINA via Mark_馬克 on Gaoloumi:*









*October 7 via Mark_馬克 on Gaoloumi:*









*October 8 by GEROSHCHINA via Mark_馬克 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*October 12 by GEROSHCHINA via Mark_馬克 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Posted by Mark_馬克 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Very fast!


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Munwon said:


> Very fast!


Jinan speed!


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

I finally finished my Sketchup model of Hong Plaza! Please come and check it out! 






Hong Plaza | 3D Warehouse


Hong Plaza is a mixed-use skyscraper complex under construction in Jinan, China. The 3 shorter towers are already completed and the main tower is currently under construction. Their heights are: 1: Hong Plaza Main Tower- 317 m / 1,040 ft 2: Hong Plaza Tower 2- 192.4 m / 631 ft 3. Hong Plaza...




3dwarehouse.sketchup.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

One of the non-winning designs... I like this design a lot too!

Posted by 小夫仔 on Gaoloumi:


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*November 8 by 海纳百川mcc via Yuri on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

A Chicagoan said:


> One of the non-winning designs... I like this design a lot too!
> 
> Posted by 小夫仔 on Gaoloumi:


So it seems that I did not read correctly; this appears to actually be the new design, replacing the Portman design that I posted in #77. The people over at Gaoloumi are having a big debate over which design is better, in fact the original post with the new design has been edited to say this:








Correct translation: If you want to see the pictures, just PM me.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

More renders, accompanied by another funny message on Gaoloumi:
































Posted by 小夫仔 on Gaoloumi


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

The new design takes a world tour, including stops in Toronto and Seattle


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*November 19 by wyvernnnn on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*November 21 by 重宏 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*By GEROSHCHINA via Yuri on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*November 28 by yigui on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*By GEROSHCHINA via Yuri on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*December 12 by 山水喜相逢 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

structure already above the ground


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Zaz965 said:


> structure already above the ground


Jinan speed!

*December 15 by SeizeTheDay on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*January 3 by ds112358 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

What.... is.... this?????













编辑部观察|从“新一线”到万亿级，济南的“数字雄心”_政务_济南网


济南网政务频道提供发布时政资讯信息。



news.ijntv.cn


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> What.... is.... this?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure it's just a massing model. It's been floating around Gaoloumi for quite some time and resurfaces occasionally in the thread for Hong Plaza.

This is probably still the actual design:








Posted by 小夫仔 on Gaoloumi


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*February 13 by 高楼迷六六 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Posted on Gaoloumi by SeizeTheDay


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

March 07 by wsylegolas


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*March 11 by budubulu on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

March 18 by hanqilei


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*March 24 by wsylegolas on Gaoloumi:*









*March 25 by 清澈的风 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

April 11 by 山水喜相逢


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Posted by Mark_馬克 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

May 08 by Ringsssss


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

28/05/22 by ds112358


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*September 18 by SeizeTheDay on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-05 by ds112358


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-19 by SeizeTheDay


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

【主体】CBD 中 央 广 场 |316.93+192.7×2+116.45米|62+39×2+21层 - 第414页 - 济南 - 高楼迷摩天族


【主体】CBD 中 央 广 场 |316.93+192.7×2+116.45米|62+39×2+21层 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

December 09 by 山水喜相逢


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-12-13 by 披着狼皮的羊


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*By Mark_馬克 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

^^^^^^^^^
the facade configuration resembles Futures trading plaza dalian  
















DALIAN | Futures Trading Plaza | 243m x 2 | 53 fl x 2 | Com


September 21st by 酷鱼走路




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2023-01-05 by 山水喜相逢


----------

